# Ruby Greens are REALLY shy



## Doggos&amp;fishies

Hi everyone!

Let me describe the situation.

I have received 16 ruby greens. They are around 2 inches long and the males already are colored up a LOT.
The females look like the are developing the jaw shape of when they are holding.
Could they already be sexually mature?
they are also incredibly shy. Nothing like my Kyoga flame backs, so I'm very confused about their appetite and growth compared to the Kyoga. I thought they would be similar to them.
Should I get something that can work as a dither fish? If so what? This is a 125G tank.. I have to make sure what ever it is it won't intimidate them, and make sure that the Ruby greens don't eat them.
I am trying to find a brand of food they like better. They are mostly taking in a herbivore cichlid food, they don't seem to like omnivore food.
Some information on the web states they are omnivores and some say herbivore. I'm confused and would like to get the best food for them.
They have also been eating some homemade food, but I'm never able to observe them eating for more than a few seconds before the dash back into the rocks.
I really need some advice on their behavior. Please any ideas, I really do want to see my fish. When they are out the males are already very pretty.
I have to say they behave so differently than the flame backs, so I'm stumped. Do these guy just grow much slower than Kyoga flame backs? When I got those fish they doubled in size during that same amount of time.
The flame backs were the same size as the ruby greens when I received them. I got less of these because I thought the would grow like crazy and start having babies, I only had my other fish three months and the population doubled. 
Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## DJRansome

Why not get another 16 ruby greens? You need more fish in a 125G. A good food is NLS Cichlid Formula 1mm sinking pellets. I did not find them to be shy about food.


----------

